# Seiko Divers Skx009 Accuracy



## Craiginuk (Mar 4, 2011)

Anyone have one of these? What is the accuracy of the automatic movement like? Do they do a quartz version? Sorry about all the questions!


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

The Seiko 7s26 auto movement is a robust movement but not really designed to be a very good timekeeper.

Nearest equivalent would probably be a 7C43 quartz Seiko.

Bry


----------



## Craiginuk (Mar 4, 2011)

[

Thanks Bry, would you say within 10 seconds a day or so or worse?

quote name='bry1975' date='11 March 2011 - 09:50 PM' timestamp='1299880219' post='645282']

The Seiko 7s26 auto movement is a robust movement but not really designed to be a very good timekeeper.

Nearest equivalent would probably be a 7C43 quartz Seiko.

Bry


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Craiginuk said:


> Anyone have one of these? What is the accuracy of the automatic movement like? Do they do a quartz version? Sorry about all the questions!


I have the Japanese made version of this watch (SKX 009J) and it's as accurate as it needs to be for me. IE....about 10.51.....not 10.51 and twenty hundreds of a sec! :lol:


----------



## Craiginuk (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks  point taken..

I've just found that I like my everyday watch to able to go a month or so without needing any resetting of time etc. That's why I was thinking of a quartz model.



Roger the Dodger said:


> Craiginuk said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have one of these? What is the accuracy of the automatic movement like? Do they do a quartz version? Sorry about all the questions!
> ...


----------



## aesmith (Aug 7, 2009)

Craiginuk said:


> Thanks Bry, would you say within 10 seconds a day or so or worse?


Seiko spec is +/-25 seconds per day. Mine happens to run about +12s if I wear it day and at night, about +25s if its left on the table overnight. Both are reasonably consistent so possibly it could be regulated a bit better.


----------



## simonrah (May 9, 2009)

I was under the impression that these are fairly easy to regulate if accurate timekeeping is of major concern.


----------



## Craiginuk (Mar 4, 2011)

The more I think about it, the more I realise that once I have a few more watches in my collection, I'll be able to change what I wear every few days so will be adjusting time then anyway. Will see if my wife falls for that one! 



simonrah said:


> I was under the impression that these are fairly easy to regulate if accurate timekeeping is of major concern.


----------



## aesmith (Aug 7, 2009)

simonrah said:


> I was under the impression that these are fairly easy to regulate if accurate timekeeping is of major concern.


I'm going to give it a go once a make up a suitable jig to open the back. If I can halve the error then I'll be very happy, only needing to reset the watch once a week. It is mentioned elsewhere that this movement is quite fiddly to regulate - difficult to make small enough movements of the adjuster.

Incidently the different rate if the watch is or isn't worn overnight show how difficult it would be for Seiko to send the watches out perfectly regulated.


----------



## Craiginuk (Mar 4, 2011)

Do you find putting it facedown or crown up etc makes a difference too?


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Craiginuk said:


> Do you find putting it facedown or crown up etc makes a difference too?


Yes it does, I leave mine face up overnight.

It loses around 6 seconds per day and then gains that back overnight. 

Try doing that with a quartz.


----------



## aesmith (Aug 7, 2009)

Strangely mine gained 30s per day over the middle part of this week, then back to +14 seconds. The only difference I can think of was a couple of train journeys. Do watches run faster on the train? Maybe because I'm moving less.


----------



## pagan (Mar 16, 2011)

I had a Monster with that movement and it was -30 seconds a day.

And was consistently -30 for 3 months.

Which means if had it regulated it would be pretty accurate.

I just never got around to it. I gave it to my girlfriend's younger brother.

Anything over +10 or -5 seconds does bother me.


----------

